# Leitungswasser für den Teich???



## Angiemk1975 (11. Sep. 2007)

*Leitungswasser oder Regenwasser für den Teich???*

Hallo, bisher habe ich immer meinem Teich Regenwasser zugeleitet. Das wurde mir von meinem Gärtner, de auch für Teiche zuständig ist, empfohlen. Aus der Wasserzisterne nehme ich es! Nun wurde mir aber im Baumarkt gesagt, dass dies sehr schlecht für meine Fische wäre. Regenwasser dürfte man nicht in einen Teich ohne Aufberteitungsmittel geben. Was ist nun wahr? Ich möchte ja, dass es meinen Fischen gut geht. Bisher hat das mit dem Regenwasser aber scheinbar geklappt. Meinen Fischen geht es offensichtlich gut. Zudem wurde mir gesagt, dass das Leitungswasser hier zu kalkhaltig sei und so auch nichts für den Teich. Was ist nun richtig? Übrigens wohne ich in einem Ort mit wenig Industrie, mein Gärtner meinte da könne man Regenwasser eher nehmen als in einer Großstadt mit viel Industrie! Ist dies korrekt? Mfg Angie


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo

schau mal hier

Wenn Du zusätzlich noch die Suchfunktion benutzt 
schütten wir Dich mit Beiträgen über Regenwasser zu !  

falsch ist ,dass man Regenwasser Mittel zugeben MUSS
richtig ist ,die Karbonhärte im Blick zu behalten   

ansonsten ist Regenwasser das Beste was dem Teich passieren kann  

mfG


----------



## jochen (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hi Angie,

der Mörder ist zwar immer der Gärtner....

aber diesmal kannst du ihn vertrauen...


----------



## Olli.P (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hi Angie,


wenn du dir dann immer noch nicht schlüssig bist, dann füll doch einfach halbe/halbe auf..................


----------



## wmt (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Bei dem was es dieses Jahr geregnet hat, verdünnt sich das Leitungswasser ja sowieso. da kommen alle Mittel, die du einbringst ja sowieso abhanden. ;-)

Ich hatte meinen Teich _allerdings zunächst ohne Fische_ ganz mit Leitungswasser gefüllt (habe leider keine Zisterne), meine __ Molche haben sich trotzdem eingefunden.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hi Angie ¿ (Ironie),
die meiste Diskussion von wegen dem Wasser ist für viele Teiche eher gegenstandslos. Wenn ausreichend Pflanzenbewuchs (incl. "Substrat"), und/oder Fische und Filtertechnik da sind, dann macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man Regenwasser oder Leitungswasser nimmt.
Ersteres ist arm an allen Mineralien (nicht nur "weich"), kann aber Keime einbringen. Letzteres ist keimfrei, aber enthält eine kleine Salzlast/Härte, je nach Herkunft, wie von Wolfgang gesagt.
Um die Keime aus dem Regenwasser würde ich mir auch weniger Sorgen machen, da diese auch so in den Teich kommen (der ist ja kein Aquarium).


----------



## w-cl203 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Auch wir haben zur Befüllung des 2.Teiches fast ausschließlich Regenwasser benutzt. Der PH-Wert war anfangs niedrig, aber das wars auch schon. Diskussionen höre ich auch immer wieder, daß es gefährlich sein soll, Regenwasser, welches über Kupferrohre /-rinne gelaufen ist zu benutzen, weil es entsprechende Giftstoffe enthalten soll, Immerhin soll es auch funktionieren, Fadenalgen mit Kupferrohren zu ekämpfen, allerdings stirb dann auch alles andere im Teich.................


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hi,

ich denke, egal welches Wasser man verwenden will.... man sollte vorher mal nach den wichtigsten Werten schauen und dann anhand derer entscheiden.
Wenn das Regenwasser sauber ist... brauch man da nix testen.
Aber: Leitungswasser ist nicht gleich Leitungswasser. Da gibts himmelweite Unterschiede. Gleiches gilt für Brunnenwasser.
Daher sind allgemeingültige Aussagen m.M.n. nicht seriös. 

Hab ich z.B. weiches Leitungs-/Brunnenwasser und mach dann noch 50% Regenwasser dazu wirds schnell im Bereich der Kh eng und der pH rauscht früher oder später nach unten. (Da spuckt Google unter pH-Sturz oder Säuresturz sicher was aus.) 
Habe ich aber so knochenhartes Wasser wie z.B. in der Leipziger Gegend, kann man ruhigen Gewissens 50% Regenwasser empfehlen.
Nächstes Problem entsteht bei den Nitrat- und Phosphatgehalten. Hab ich davon genug im Leitungswasser, kann ich mich erstmal über einige dicke Algenblüten freuen.

Was das Kupfer angeht... ich bin da auch vorsichtig. Woher soll ich wissen, wie alt die Kupferdachrinne eines jeden Users ist, der Regenwasser einleiten will? Wenn die Rinnen schon oxidiert sind (dann sind sie bräunlich) dürften sich da nur noch wenige Ionen lösen. 
Wie immer im Leben gilt: Die Dosis (klick) machts.


----------



## geecebird (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Annett! In dem von karsten oben eingangs nicht sehr freundlich *zwinker* zitierten Beitrag wurde auch angesprochen, dass man vor allem dann Keime, Vogel und Dreck in den Teich spült, wenn es längere Zeit nicht geregnet hat. Daher sollte man imho nicht unbedingt dauerhaft das Regenwasser durch den Teich leiten und dort zum Überlauf bringen. Aber ich durchaus auch der Meinung, dass aus einer Zisterne heraus das Wasser recht unbedenklich ist, allen voran weil sich dort auch Mikroorganismen ansiedeln, was für eine für den Teich besser geeignete Wasserqualität spricht. 

Ich selber hätte auch die Möglichkeit Flußwasser der Rur zur nutzen und mit Kollegen mal kurz eine Feuerwehrübung zu starten. Das wurde hier ebenfalls schon in einem Beitrag diskutiert. Ich nehme davon Abstand, da ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Keime und andere Schadstoffe (evtl. duch Industrie) ich mir einhandeln werde.  So werde ich meinen Teich wie folgt befüllen (wenn er denn endlich mal fertig wird... *uff*): 7.000 Liter eingefahres Altwasser aus dem Zwischenbecken und dann noch 5.000 Liter aus der Zisterne und den Rest dann mit Stadtwasser auffüllen. Ich hoffe, dass das alles gut geht und habe ein wenig Bammel.


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> von karsten oben eingangs nicht sehr freundlich .........




och man , immer ich   
ich werde daran arbeiten - defekter Link entfernt -



"Bammel" brauchst Du nicht zu haben !

was soll passieren ?
etwas Nitrat und ein paar Phosphate 

eventuell noch Spuren von :

__ Blei und Kupfer
Asbestfasern
Pestizide, Nitrat, Nitrit und Phosphate
weibliche Geschlechtshormone
Arzneimittelwirkstoffe
Tenside
chemische Weichmacher
Chlor und Reduktionsprodukte des Chlors
Hundekotbakterien und sonstige Keime
organische Verbindungen wie PCB
Gülle und anderen Landwirtschaftliche "Produkte"

na und !
die Nährstoffe eliminieren Dir Deine Pflanzen oder Du trägst sie durch Algen aus 

der Rest _sollte_ unbedenklich sein ....

also gut genug für den Teich !


mfG


----------



## geecebird (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Karsten,

meinst du bezogen auf Regenwasser aus der Zisterne?


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo

bezogen auf den "Bammel" !

in funktionell gebaut und betriebenen Teichen wird Regenwasser genauso wie Leitungswasser in kurzer Zeit "teichgerecht". 
Mit abgestandenem Regenwasser macht man es mMn. bezogen auf Algen und Pflanzen sich eben am Leichtesten .

mfG


----------



## Susanne (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Was gibt es doch für interessante Beiträge im Forum. Warum hat da eigentlich noch niemand einen Fachbeitrag drüber geschrieben  (oder hab ich den nur nicht gelesen?)

Ich hab dieses Jahr ein neues Dach, neue Regenrinnen und neue Fallrohre bekommen - und das Fallrohr zur Gartenseite geht nicht mehr ins Abwasser sondern direkt in den Bachlauf und somit in den Teich. Rinnen und Rohre sind nicht aus Kupfer sondern aus XXXX-keineAhnung-XXX (sieht so Zinkfarben aus).

Hab ich mir bzw. meinem Teich damit jetzt was Böses angetan wegen des Rinnen-/Rohrmaterials? Und - da wir in Stuttgart eh weiches Bodenseewasser haben, wie bekomme ich jetzt mehr "Härte" in meinen Teich? (Wassertest kann ich grad nicht machen, ist kein Wasser mehr im Teich, aber nächstes Jahr stellt sich die Frage ja dann irgendwann mal.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo Karsten,

Also meinst Du mann muß das Regenwasser nicht aufbereiten ??? Sonst stimmen doch die Werte nicht ? PH/ KH.


----------



## karsten. (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Moin 

schönes WE gehabt  ? oki

zum Thema :

Regenwasser ist preiswert
richtig gewonnen weitgehend nährstofffrei
entweder abgestanden oder im Teich "aufbereitet" meist die beste Wahl

mit den üblichen vorhandenen oder einzubringenden Härtebildern für fast alle Teiche gut zu händeln.

beachten würde ich , dass man sich die Möglichkeit der Steuerung "einbaut",
(Klappen Hähne Bypässe )
einen deffinierten Überlauf vorsieht ,
und ein bisschen rechnet oder experimentiert

um weitgehend stabile Wasserwerte zu erreichen .


schöne Woche

ps 
Hallo Susanne 





Susanne schrieb:


> ......... Rinnen und Rohre sind nicht aus Kupfer sondern aus XXXX-keineAhnung-XXX (sieht so Zinkfarben aus).
> ...... da wir in Stuttgart eh weiches Bodenseewasser haben, wie bekomme ich jetzt mehr "Härte" in meinen Teich?....e



schließen wir aus das es Kunststoff ist beten 

dann ist es Zink und nach der ersten Bewitterung völlig unbenklich 

wenn ihr weiches Wasser habt werden von den Wasserversorgern mehr Phosphat zum Leitungsschutz zugegeben , alles in den Grenzwerten für Lebensmittel 
aber eben zusätzlich zu den anderen Belastungen eben nicht sofort "teichtechnisch" 
und wirtschaftlich die erste Wahl


----------



## Teicher (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Am besten mischen: je ein Molekule Wasserstoff mit zwei molekulen Sauerstoff.  Wirkt immer!

Msg Jimmy


----------



## Susanne (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo Karsten,

freut mich, dass Du ein schönes Wochenende hattest 

Jaja - Plastik hätte ich erkannt - wobei - HAAAAALLLLLT - doch - da ist auch Plastik. Zink ist nur bis zur Krümmung kurz über dem Boden, ab dort läuft ein schwarzes Rohr und das ist auf jeden Fall aus Plastik. Die fast waagrechte Überleitung zum Bachlauf ist nicht aus Metall. Das kann ich noch ändern, ist aktuell noch eine Übergangslösung, wobei das schwarze Plastikrohr eigentlich als Endlösung gedacht war - soll nicht so leicht reißen im Winter, sollte das Wasser drin stehen bleiben.

Ist Plastig schlecht? 

Regulieren kann ich nicht, an der Stelle, wo jetzt das Fallrohr runter geht, heißt es entweder "ganz oder gar nicht" ... hab mich also für "ganz" entschieden.

Wenn ich jetzt so subbberweiches Wasser hab, dann kann ich ja jeden Stein der mir unter die Finger kommt im Teich verarbeiten, wenn das Wasser dann a bissele härter wird, dann dürfte das ja eher recht sein?!?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## karsten. (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo Susanne

im Geiste hab ich die Antwort schon vorige Woche ausformuliert  
wenn man irgendwo tausend Löcher bohrt .......hat man den Kopf frei für Gedanken
über den Zusammenhalt des Universums und .......  
Forenbeträge zu Susannes Teich 




Susanne schrieb:


> .............ist Plastik schlecht?
> 
> Regulieren kann ich nicht, an der Stelle, wo jetzt das Fallrohr runter geht, heißt es entweder "ganz oder gar nicht" ... hab mich also für "ganz" entschieden.



-Klar ! für die öko-Bilanz ......... der Erde ! 


- ein direkter ungeregelter Zulauf der Dachentwässerung in den Teich ist 

       suboptimal 



hier mal ein paar Szenarien die Keiner wirklich will 

ein normaler Landregen mit  ca. 20l/m  heißt bei einer Dachfläche von nur 200m2

 4.000 l  ! 
die mit Regenwasser vermischt auch aus dem Teich verdrängt werden .
abzüglich dem was durch Verdunstung , Kapillarwirkung , Wasserentnahme so abgeht

dh. zum Einen der Teich muss für große Wasserstandänderungen gebaut ,er sollte also in beiden Extremen noch ..hübsch aussehen und funktionieren 

zum Anderen muss ein kontrollierter Abfluss der verdrängten Wassermenge sicher sein.
also Überlauf mit entsprechend dimensionierter Versickerung  oder Abfluss in die Kanalisation, Gräben usw.
( allein an meinem Kläranlagenüberlauf mit nur  ø 200l pro Tag ist eine Rigole von 15 Metern Länge und einer Packung von 20t Kies angeschlossen !)







 .......)

außerdem muss man mit dem jährlichem "Jahrhundert-Regen"  rechnen
der auch mit einer Menge von 50l und mehr nicht automatisch zur Katastrophe führen sollte....

weiterhin führen vom Wettergott bestimmte Wasserwechsel ......
nicht zu stabilen Wasserwerten in Themperatur und Härte .

nach Trockenzeiten wird das ganze Dach-wasch-wasser incl. phosphatreicher Guanodüngung  in den Teich eingebracht

denk nur mal an die Menge prima Algendüngung durch Pollenstaub im Frühjahr 
oder der möglicherweise ausgedehnten Eisfläche beim Nachbarn im Winter ...

da 

solltest Du nochmal drüber nachdenken  

mfG 
karsten und Angela


----------



## Susanne (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Da lockt mich doch grad eine Nachricht ins Forum und - was entdecke ich: Deine Zusammenhänge des Universums Karsten. Dabei hätte ich wetten können, dass ich das Thema abonniert habe.

Danke erstmal für die wohlformulierten Sätze, macht schon alleine deswege Freude zu lesen, aber der Inhalt ist natürlich auch gut!

Wegen Versickerung mach ich mir irgendwie gar keine Gedanken: Als ich den Teich leergepumpt habe im Herbst, sind da sicher so einige qm Wasser auf dem Boden versickert. Ich hab einfach das Glück, dass das Gelände leichtes Gefälle hat, aber nur ganz Minimal. Nach meiner Grundstücksgrenze kommt erst mal gaaanz viele Meter öffentliche Wiese und die war grad mal a bissele nass (ich hätte Flußläufe erwartet bei den Wassermengen). Und wenns so arg regnet, dann laufen da nicht mal die Hunde spazieren und sonst läuft da eh niemand.

Oh ... und was mir grad einfällt: Das Regenwasser läuft ja schon ne Weile in den Teich und ich hab nie irgendwas groß gemerkt an Oberflächenveränderung. Allerdings ist mein aktueller Teich ja auch mit Überlauf gebaut und hält locker ein paar cm Höhenunterschied aus - hatte ich im Sommer ja regelmäßig, weil der Wasserstand so gesunken ist. Mein Bachlauf bringt leider größere (Verdunstungs- und sonstige) Wasserverluste mit sich.

Aber ich werd jetzt dennoch mal meine Dachfläche ausrechnen. Hochwasser ist bei mir Gott sei Dank nicht zu befürchten und der Grundwasserspiegel dürfte auch arg tief sein.

So - und nu markier ich das Thema wieder und lese hier nochmal, wenn ich wieder aus meinem geistigen Winterschlaf bzgl. Teich aufwachen will - Teich-Umbau liegt grad auf Eis (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) und auch die Planungen ruhen in Frieden.

Viele Grüße - auch an Angela!!!
Susanne


----------



## Susanne (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Jetzt musste ich doch gleich mal rechnen, wie groß das Dach meiner "Villa" ist:

Haus ist 9m x 11m. Rechnen wir also großzügig wegen Dachüberstand eine Fläche von 10m x 12m. Das gibt eine Dachfläche von 120 m². Da nur eine Dachseite in Gartenteich geht, sind es noch 60 m². Bei 20 l wären das also 1200 Literchen.  Bei einer Teichfläche von ca. 30 qm wären das also ein Höhenanstieg von 4 cm oder hab ich mich jetzt verrechnet? Okay - und der Regen, der so in Bachlauf und in den Teich direkt regnet, der kommt natürlich auch noch dazu.

Ich seh schon, ich muss über die Bauweise meiner Teichränder nochmal intensiv nachdenken, aber bei den "Überhangufern", die ich vorhabe, müßte das irgendwie möglch sein, dass das Teichniveau um 10 cm schwanken kann. 5 cm konnte ja der jetzige schon locker ab. Das einzige Problem war immer der Skimmer, der ja fest am Rand eingebaut war, der lief öfters mal trocken, weil das Wasser mal wieder zu arg gefallen war.

Aber eigentlch wollte ich ja heute vor 22 Uhr im Bett sein und nicht noch so komplizierte Rechnungen aufstellen 

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Nori (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

@ Susanne:
Deine Dachflächenberechnung würde nur bei einem halben Flachdach passen - bei einem "normalen" Haus hast du fast die Grundfläche des Hauses als halbe (!) Dachfläche - schon wären wir bei 2400 Litern.
Dann sind wir schon bei 8 cm .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Susanne (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hallo Nori,

also wenn beim Wetterdienst die Regenmengen für einen qm angegeben werden, dann wird diese Menge für die Bodenfläche angegeben. Der Regen, der vom Himmel fällt, wird ja nicht mehr, wenn das Dach schräg ist. Daher habe ich die halbe Fläche des Hauses gerechnet + die Überstände vom Dach. Ich wohne in einem kleinen Reihenhaus und nicht in einer freistehenden Villa ... die qm-Anzahl müßte daher schon stimmen 

Aber danke fürs Mitdenken 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Limnos (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Leitungswasser für den Teich???*

Hi

Es ist zwar nicht auszuschließen, dass im Vogelkot Krankheitserreger sein können (bei Tauben sogar sicher). Aber davor sind auch natürliche Gewässer nicht geschützt. Erreger, die für Fische von Bedeutung sein könnten, kommen aber am ehesten von Wasservögeln. Und die sitzen selten in der Dachrinne oder auf dem Dach. Hauptparasitenträger sind aber __ Schnecken. Aber auch wegen denen mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ein keimfreier Teich ist eine Utopie (trotz UV Filterung). Nicht mal Krankenhäuser sind frei von (sogar gefährlichen) Keimen. Und ganz ohne Bakterien gäbe es kein funtionierendes Gleichgewicht, nichts würde verrotten oder zersetzt. Wenn Seuchen auftreten, dann am ehesten wegen zuviel Fischbesatz. 
Fazit: Ob Regenwasser direkt in den Teich oder erst aufs Dach fällt, macht keinen großen Unterschied.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

